# I bought a wood cookstove today



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Our homestead cabin has a wood heating stove, but for a while now, I wanted to replace the gasoline and propane burners for winter cooking. While surfing the net I found a guy locally that was selling an old wood cookstove that was in his house when he first bought it. It's a Monarch coal/wood stove. He said he thought that the value of it was about 3000 dollars.

I brought along photos of our homestead, the trees we had planted, how we constructed the roof of the cabin where the stove would be going, and explained why we thought an self-sufficient lifestyle was important to us. I told him that we wanted to put his stove to work, not keeping it in a corner as an antique, but we could only afford 500$. The guy was great, and accepted my offer, because he know that he was selling his stove to someone that really needed it and would put it to good use. I wrote out the check and we shook hands. I'll be back shortly with friends to help load it onto a trailer to take it to it's new home. I can already smell the turkey cooking in that new oven!
Michael


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

A friend of mine uses a wood cook stove and has for years, he likes to use Western White Pine [from standing dead trees] cause it puts out a fast even heat but will also heat long enough to bake with after the oven heats up without tending the fire to often... of course everyone develops their own preferences when using a wood cookstove.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Congrats Michael,thats really good news.


----------



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

Congratulations on the addition to your family and the nice job on creating a win win for you and the seller. Learning to operate my cookstove has been a pleasure. It is among my favorite machines. It's on par with the pleasure I get from operating the 1962 VW single cab farm truck


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been begging my husband for quite a while now to get a wood cook stove. What do you guys (who have, or have had one) do during the summer? Just sweat a lot, or do you use a secondary stove / oven for cooking in the summer? 

We don't have room in the kitchen for two separate stoves / ovens. 

I suppose we could get one of those small countertop broilers & microwave for the summer & cook lots of stuff on the outdoor grill.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Brought the stove home today. Here it is loaded onto the back of the truck. Now I just wait till the road is clear of snow so I can drive it up to the cabin.







[/IMG]


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Boy, she's a beaut!

I can feel the good vibes exuding from her all the way down here in Texas....


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

You SUCK!   Nice find :hobbyhors:hobbyhors


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, wow, what a beauty! You've made us all turn green with envy!!


----------



## dahliaqueen (Nov 9, 2005)

Great good luck- she's a beauty.

I can smell the bread baking already.....


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

raymilosh said:


> Congratulations on the addition to your family and the nice job on creating a win win for you and the seller. Learning to operate my cookstove has been a pleasure. It is among my favorite machines. It's on par with the pleasure I get from operating the 1962 VW single cab farm truck


How did I miss this one? I have a 1959 single cab,passenger side treasure chest.


----------

